# Cyprus Hilton Nicosia - help please



## Paul Rogers (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello

I have an unusual request for help, so please bear with me.

I am slowly making progress in my plans to move to Cyprus (for at least part of the year). I have recently been dealing with another part-time expat who is selling near Nicosia. We are in the very preliminary stage, and there has been no need for due diligence yet. He says his property is being rented at the moment, so this expat apparently stayed at the Hilton on Archbishop Makarios III Ave recently while working on the sale.

A few days ago he emailed me a scan of a signed letter containing info that I requested. That's when the alarms bells went off. The attached doc is a scan of that scan (so it looks a bit worse than it really is), and I have covered up the text of the letter for privacy reasons. What worries me is that the Hilton letterhead looks very dodgy. It looks like he has tried a bit too hard to appear as though he was in Cyprus / Nicosia / the Hilton. Why not just print on plain paper?? It could be my imagination, but it looks like it's a page from one of their little phone pads blown up to A4 size (with the watermark removed).

So to cut a long story short, I was hoping someone familiar with the Cyprus Hilton would be able to confirm whether or not this looks faked. If someone was passing by the Hilton soon and wouldn't mind dropping in and seeing what A4 stationary they have and how this doc compares, then that would be even better!! I really want to be sure about this before I confront this guy and forget about the property, but I don't know anyone who is in Cyprus at the moment that I can ask.

Yes, I have tried to ask this of the Hilton directly, but I have had no reply (I assume they think I am some kind of scammer!!!).

Any help / advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your time, Paul


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That is the most amateurish looking letter head I have ever seen.
You are right to have your doubts. My advice is to run as fast as you can in the opposite direction.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have moved this thread out of the Mouflon which is the general chit chat area into the main Cyprus forum area.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You don't say wether you have actually seen this property or met the so called vendor? I am assuming you havn't. If so why would you even consider buying something you havn't seen?
Also why choose Nicosia? 

Will you be working there?
The reason I ask this is because people don't normally choose to live in Nicosia unless it is for work or to attend university.
It is unbearably hot there in the summer and freezing in the winter. Most Nicosians who can afford it have a second home either up in the mountains or on the coast to escape the heat at weekends.


----------



## Paul Rogers (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for your help and feedback Veronica. I probably should have explained a bit more.

When I say "near" Nicosia, the property (apparently) is around Klirou. That would be near Nicosia to the average tourist, but not near Nicosia to people on this forum!! No I haven't seen the property, but I was in no way close to considering it. I am planning to visit in the first half of next year (as I said above...slow progress), well researched, with appointments to see some suitable properties (coast and village/mountains) with a view to pulling the trigger if one is right.

Therefore this dodgy guy / property was just at the initial enquiry stage, and he failed at that. I have only invested a couple of hours in him, and have now written him off. No damage, but further confirmation that the "I know a guy, who knows a guy, who knows a guy who is selling" approach is never a good one.

However, I am pretty annoyed that someone has tried to even attempt to pull the wool over my eyes, and I just want to be 100% sure so I can take the matter further. So I will keep researching for the ultimate genuine purchase, but at this point what I am really looking for is confirmation from someone in Cyprus who wouldn't mind helping out a poor sap like me that this guy has faked up a Cyprus Hilton letterhead . I'm not sure why the Hilton has apparently ignored me, because I would have thought they would be interested in someone trying to use their letterhead / name / reputation to rip someone off.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Cypriots are not good at answering emails so that may be the reason why.


----------



## Paul Rogers (Jun 21, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> Cypriots are not good at answering emails so that may be the reason why.


Ha! Thanks...will keep that in mind.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

If he is staying at the hotel, phone the hotel and ask to be put through to his room just giving his surname.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are looking at purchasing a resale property make sure that you only look at properties that have title deeds. 
If you do look at properties that have not yet got title deeds make certain that your lawyer investigates thoroughly to make sure that there are no problems at all which may stop title deeds being issued.


----------



## Paul Rogers (Jun 21, 2013)

aj2703 said:


> If he is staying at the hotel, phone the hotel and ask to be put through to his room just giving his surname.


Thanks aj, but he's long gone (if he was ever there). I have asked the Hilton to confirm if he was there (in my original email), but still no reply. I doubt they would give that info out though.


----------



## Paul Rogers (Jun 21, 2013)

Veronica said:


> If you are looking at purchasing a resale property make sure that you only look at properties that have title deeds.
> If you do look at properties that have not yet got title deeds make certain that your lawyer investigates thoroughly to make sure that there are no problems at all which may stop title deeds being issued.


Thanks Veronica, that's good advice.


----------

